# canning question



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

when you are pressure canning how much water do you put in the canner. I'm looking at canning some chili, so it will be about 90 min.


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

I would think it would be helpful to google to see if you can find the instruction manual for your particular canner. I have a Presto canner that has a mark on the inside at the 3 quart line. No matter what I'm canning, it takes 3 quarts of water.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

You need enough water to keep the canner from going dry during the process.
The jars do not need to be covered. I put about 3-4 quarts in mine. 

The steam is what does all the work.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've got fill lines, too. Do you not have a manual? If not, you can probably get one off the company's website (I can get mine there, ask me how I know, haha).


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

I like about 3 inches of water after all the jars are in. If your canner lid has an arrow to line up with the bottom part, be sure the 2 arrows are lined up.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know how many quarts, probably less than 2, but I put about 3" in mine and then add the jars. Never had it go dry.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

about half way to 2/3 up the jars is what I was using. just wanted to check.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Nov 28, 2012)

My pressure canner book calls for 3 inches. I do that before the jars go in.
Rocky


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Rockytopsis said:


> My pressure canner book calls for 3 inches. I do that before the jars go in.
> Rocky


This is what I do also.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm also a fan of the 3 inch mark/amount.

Something to keep in mind, the more water that is in the canner, the harder it will be to make temperature adjustments to control the pressure. It takes longer for the temp/pressure to level out as the amount of water in the pot increases.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

My Presto 21 qt canner needs 2-3 qts of water. There is a fill line inside.


----------

